# watch design 3D milled dial



## Bclaessen

Hi everybody,

for about three months ago I decided not to buy a cool watch, but to make one. I''m trained as a micromechenical engineer 
and concept designer so I figuered out it shouldn''t be too much of a problem (let''s see).
I came up with this design, it''s going to be made out of 316 stainless steel and houses an ETA 2872 movement.

I am also looking for finishing the watch with a DLC coating, or if you have any other ideas!?

I''m only looking for some really nice hands to go with the package.

let me know what you think about it..


thanks Benjamin


----------



## Drop of a Hat

I think it looks great. Well done.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## DEPA

nice dial design, i like it very much. but the case is not what i would do on such a project. regarding the hands, i have a link for you. you can choose from many many styles here is the link:
http://www.pioneer-...../Diamond-e.html


----------



## CADstraps

It's a good start, but needs some refinement. The channels/grooves in the rehaut are much too pronounced to ignore, which is fine, as long as they are not misleading... which they are, under this current design. The large spaces are labelled with 12, 4, and 8, but the rest of them are basically pointless and would make telling the time a pain as a glance. 

Interesting choice on the movement - any reason why? I don't know of any modern watches that use it.


----------



## Medusa

I like it a lot. The only thing I do not like is 12-4-8 but thats just me. I do like that the 12-4-8 is different and symmetrical though.


----------



## Bclaessen

O.k. People,

First sight on some of the stainless steel parts.

still need to buff them up and I still need to test fit the whole package.
I still need to make a crown and probably I'll need to alter some of the parts a bit.

The movement..... I happened to come across it, and was able to buy it for a good price.
do you know of any watches holding such a movement?






















let me know what you think of it.

thanks for your comments so far..

Benjamin


----------



## WatchObsession

Great to see the progress of this watch, from design to build, thanks for sharing.

Interesting design, something different, looking forward to seeing the finished watch.

What strap / bracelet are you going to fit to this as the attachment seems very different to the traditional lug technique.


----------



## Medusa

I think just the fact that you are actually making it puts you ahead of about 99% of the people who say they are making a watch.

Most people might as well be playing video games because there designs never leave the computer. 

Excellent work


----------



## joey1320

Congrats on the process, seems like an incredible journey. I would love to design a watch and have it built. 

The first thing that popped into my head after seeing your watch was "Audi E-Tron". The wheels on the car remind me of it. 

I like it man. If you build more than one, let me know, Im interested in buying one.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bclaessen

Thanks for the positive vibe 
the strap is going to be a concord way of attachment... With a twist, I am now looking into how to produce straps.
as it looks now its going to be a 3d printed part ( probably a cast in resin afterwards) for the attachment to the case, which then holds a leather strap with a foam core. Thing is that like with the rest of the design it should be a combination between finesse and wysiwyg. Referring to the case which is sandwiched and screwed down fully.
and indeed it's a bit of a combination between Audi e-tron and the sr-1 bell& Ross in terms of dial.
This weekend I'm going to do a test fit with all the components before polishing the stainless steel parts.

And indeed it is quite a tour before it will be finished. If it works out well I am going to produce it in a small batch.

What kind of price would you attach to it, it's still a bit hard to tell now, I know. The build so far cost me a bit short on €500,- but that includes quit a bit of trial and error.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Looks like a Hublot or AP, neither of which I would touch with a ten foot pole. I'm a German watch fan which tend to be more refined and straight-forward looking. However, there's obviously a market for the Hublot / AP pieces, so you could probably hit that target audience (You know basketball players, rappers, etc...) Lol, just kidding... sort of.


----------



## Bclaessen

CM HUNTER said:


> Looks like a Hublot or AP, neither of which I would touch with a ten foot pole. I'm a German watch fan which tend to be more refined and straight-forward looking. However, there's obviously a market for the Hublot / AP pieces, so you could probably hit that target audience (You know basketball players, rappers, etc...) Lol, just kidding... sort of.


Well it's good that you are not me than, but I'll take that as a compliment..... Take in mind that I have limited budget and machinery available....that's why I went for the machined robust look. And because I know that with the limitations I have, I'm not able to come even close in terms of refinement like I.e. A Thomas Prescher. Btw. Not my style at the moment... Maybe in 35 years when I hit my retirement age... 

Are you btw German, or a fan of German watches? Refined like I.e Hummel?? ;-)


----------



## CM HUNTER

I only deal with quality German watches... not Germasian. Refined like A. Lange, Glashutte Original, etc...We all have to grow up sometime... some later than others I guess. You don't have to be of an older age to have good taste. I'm 31.

All German on my father's side and all Irish on my moms. (But not a typical Irish-man because I've never tasted alcohol, lol). Like I said I think you've got something good enough for some people to buy... Good luck!


Bclaessen said:


> Well it's good that you are not me than, but I'll take that as a compliment..... Take in mind that I have limited budget and machinery available....that's why I went for the machined robust look. And because I know that with the limitations I have, I'm not able to come even close in terms of refinement like I.e. A Thomas Prescher. Btw. Not my style at the moment... Maybe in 35 years when I hit my retirement age...
> 
> Are you btw German, or a fan of German watches? Refined like I.e Hummel?? ;-)


----------



## CADstraps

CM HUNTER said:


> Looks like a Hublot or AP, neither of which I would touch with a ten foot pole. I'm a German watch fan which tend to be more refined and straight-forward looking. However, there's obviously a market for the Hublot / AP pieces, so you could probably hit that target audience (You know basketball players, rappers, etc...) Lol, just kidding... sort of.


riiiiight...


----------



## CM HUNTER

+1


CADstraps said:


> riiiiight...


----------



## joey1320

CM HUNTER said:


> I only deal with quality German watches... not Germasian. Refined like A. Lange, Glashutte Original, etc...We all have to grow up sometime... some later than others I guess. You don't have to be of an older age to have good taste. I'm 31.
> 
> All German on my father's side and all Irish on my moms. (But not a typical Irish-man because I've never tasted alcohol, lol). Like I said I think you've got something good enough for some people to buy... Good luck!


Humm that's kind of condescending don't you think?

I mean, I like the watch and I would probably buy one at the right price, so what does that make me? I'm not trying to get into an argument over a watch, it just took me off-guard...

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bclaessen

Well Joey 1320 according to CM Hunter you're supposed to be a basketball playing rapper ;-) ( which is fine by me, most of them have a really strong identity)

Any way lets talk watches again, before we end up in an endless discussion about one liking pizza and the other lasagne. 

Btw Thanks for those of you giving constructive feedback.


----------



## CM HUNTER

I was just saying that your concept definitely has a look along the lines of those companies. Even though as stated it's not to my personal taste, there's definitely a market out there for that look. It's actually a compliment saying there's a market for what you have... regardless if it's mine or not. I certainly wasn't trying to offend anyone and I apologize if I came across as such. Actually, I think you have a much more interesting and attractive design than those blocky watches and I'd be way more inclined to buy your concept. Again good luck.


----------



## CADstraps

CM HUNTER said:


> I was just saying that your concept definitely has a look along the lines of those companies. Even though as stated it's not to my personal taste, there's definitely a market out there for that look. It's actually a compliment saying there's a market for what you have... regardless if it's mine or not. I certainly wasn't trying to offend anyone and I apologize if I came across as such. Actually, I think you have a much more interesting and attractive design than those blocky watches and I'd be way more inclined to buy your concept. Again good luck.


You didn't sound so much condescending/offensive as you did just plain simple.

But anyway, I'm enjoying this watch come to life. The dial design is still going against proper readability, but you stuck to your guns and that is commendable. Looking very forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Typical with WUS forums. If you don't give anything other than positive feedback and a pat on the back, you get villainized. An honest opinion be damned around here I guess. That's what seems pretty simple-minded to me. By the way, it's an apology... look it up.


CADstraps said:


> You didn't sound so much condescending/offensive as you did just plain simple.
> 
> But anyway, I'm enjoying this watch come to life. The dial design is still going against proper readability, but you stuck to your guns and that is commendable. Looking very forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## BlakeShellman

I like it. I can't wait to see it blasted or polished to take the machining marks out if it. 

However...perhaps the matching marks can be used as a visual point if you reprogram the Cnc machine code to generate a tool path that has some symmetry to it.


...Blake


----------



## THE TINMAN

I am loving this!! The look is very cool and I am neither a basketball player or a rapper...and I know it's only been a few weeks but how are things coming along?


----------



## Bclaessen

Hi it's been a while since my last post.
so for now I have a couple of images which show the test fit of all the parts and the dial after I have 'sand blasted' it.
in the other images you can see the ring I have made to lock the movement. it clamps it both from the side and when the watch is being assembled, from the top.

more to follow.....


----------



## CADstraps

Very cool. Lots of progress here, and I enjoy the texture of the blasted dial. 

Very interested to see how you will tackle a bracelet or strap.


----------



## 10Second

Bclaessen, this is awesome!

Loving everything about the design and the fact that your actually building it yourself.
How exactly did you cut and shape the case parts so precise to your design if you don't mind me asking?

So far it looks completely professional and of great quality. Can't wait to see the finished product!

(Not a basketball player or rapper lol)


----------



## Bclaessen

10Second said:


> Bclaessen, this is awesome!
> 
> Loving everything about the design and the fact that your actually building it yourself.
> How exactly did you cut and shape the case parts so precise to your design if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> So far it looks completely professional and of great quality. Can't wait to see the finished product!
> 
> (Not a basketball player or rapper lol)


First of all thanks for the Nice response, I love doing the project and must say I'm learning along the way.

The case is cnc milled from 316 steel as well is the dial which is also a constructional part of the case. Without, the case would fall apart. The dial I have blasted first with stainless steel grid and is now up for a blast with glass bubbles to refine the surface a bit more. The ring which holds the movement is lasered from 316 steel, some areas I have brought down in thickness by milling a part out of it, it's also gonna be blasted, and the top and bottom will be polished.

I have just got the new hands in, working on the strap which i have 3d printed and now making a silicon mold from to have it ready for vacuum casting the silicone rubber straps and I am working on the clasp which is also a complex piece of construction. When all the parts are finished I will give the whole case and clasp a mirror polish.

soooo still a lot to do, but still the whole project is giving me a lot of energy, also due to you guys and girls. Thanks and I'll keep you posted.


----------



## 10Second

Bclaessen said:


> First of all thanks for the Nice response, I love doing the project and must say I'm learning along the way.
> 
> The case is cnc milled from 316 steel as well is the dial which is also a constructional part of the case. Without, the case would fall apart. The dial I have blasted first with stainless steel grid and is now up for a blast with glass bubbles to refine the surface a bit more. The ring which holds the movement is lasered from 316 steel, some areas I have brought down in thickness by milling a part out of it, it's also gonna be blasted, and the top and bottom will be polished.
> 
> I have just got the new hands in, working on the strap which i have 3d printed and now making a silicon mold from to have it ready for vacuum casting the silicone rubber straps and I am working on the clasp which is also a complex piece of construction. When all the parts are finished I will give the whole case and clasp a mirror polish.
> 
> soooo still a lot to do, but still the whole project is giving me a lot of energy, also due to you guys and girls. Thanks and I'll keep you posted.


Thanks for the updates Bclaessen.

I too am interested in building a concept product of some kind but I've never done it before. 
Which cnc mill did you use? Are they affordable to buy for small concepts like a watch or a mobile phone sized object?
Also, which programme did you use to design your concept? Can a design be programmed into a mill computer for auto-cutting possibly?

Sorry for all the questions lol
Just really impressed with what you've achieved and very interested to learn more about designing and building concepts. Keep up the good work!

P.S. I'm a digital media designer but I have good experience in Autocad and 3DSMax.


----------



## joey1320

Great progress, keep the info and pics coming.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bclaessen

10Second said:


> Thanks for the updates Bclaessen.
> 
> I too am interested in building a concept product of some kind but I've never done it before.
> Which cnc mill did you use? Are they affordable to buy for small concepts like a watch or a mobile phone sized object?
> Also, which programme did you use to design your concept? Can a design be programmed into a mill computer for auto-cutting possibly?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions lol
> Just really impressed with what you've achieved and very interested to learn more about designing and building concepts. Keep up the good work!
> 
> P.S. I'm a digital media designer but I have good experience in Autocad and 3DSMax.


Hi as à program I have used Autodesk inventor. This is a mechanical engineering 3D software. It also enabled me to parametricaly set up the design. This means that i can alter the design very easy even trough an excel sheet. The mill used - if I am correct it's a DK 600 Cnc. Not something you want to purchase for a hobby project. (think a 100K + ) I use an altered Proxon lathe milling combination myself to fine tune the parts. And indeed I use Step files to set-up the N coding ( thats how the computer talks to the milling machine )


----------



## Ed Barclay

I'm really liking most of the watch. The four screws/bolts on the bezel are a "distraction" to the design, IMO. You've already got a great dial that grabs the eye, but those bolts make the visual feel cluttered overall.


----------



## Bclaessen

@ed barclay. I must Say I had à discussion with my brother ( who wants to make this into a new watch brand) over the bolts. From one point of view it can be seen as a visual distraction, on the other hand I want to have the ultimate feeling of machined parts. So I am looking at a solution where there will be bolts, but clean from the top ( the hex-thingy is annoying me the most) but this would mean a two parted bolt and in the top part a square hole to keep it in place while tensioning the lower bolt. One other solution would be to screw it from the bottom side, with blind holes in the top par... Got me thinking there.....thanks for the comment..


----------



## joey1320

I on the other hand like the bolts. The one thing that would annoy me as an owner, would be for them not to be symmetrical - meaning that after torqued down, they won't all point/line-up in the same direction. 

At the end of the day follow your own ideas, cause if you try to please everyone you will end up with a camel. 
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bclaessen

Hey Joey and the rest off course, that is indeed the fact that would annoy me too, but it is very hard to control where the thread cutter starts to cut. So in the end you would always ens up with non symmetrically torqued down screws. Still considering the fact of using torx screws. They have more (8 I guess) slits... The more the marrier in this case.

I convinced my bro that screwing them in from the top is the way to go, in that way, when working on the watch, you can disassemble it in the order you are working on it. Replacing hands, screw of the top, when working on the bottom, just disassemble the bottom part. that's the way user friendly machines are build and that is more or less what this watch should resemble. 

Next to that you are right about the fact you would end up with a watch, telling no story, which all people kinda like, but no one would buy because it's almost the same as the one lying next to it.

I also finished working on the strap and the buckle, and both of them, especially the buckle is a mechanical piece of art, if I might say so. It's probably not the easiest click and go, you need at least 10 seconds to strap the watch on. But it's this part of awareness towards the user I want to create, aware of the fact that he is wearing a unique piece. I read that most people owning a mechanical winder, love the fact of winding it in the morning, it's a sort of kick-off of the day.

I will post a couple of images on the buckle and strap soon.

Cheers Benjamin


----------



## Bclaessen

well people, I have finished the final design, I just have to add the brand name on the strap and case and send the files out for a second prototype [ 3D printing, milling etc.]
I have also decided to make the hands myself, I am going to mill a mold where I than can vacuum cast the hands using a clear resin, mixed with luminescent pigment.
let me know what you think of this, anybody else having experience with creating their hands in such a way? should they have a metal core or should they stick arround using just the resin which is offcourse a bit less hard than steel or aluminium.


----------



## joey1320

^^^ I like the strap setup - its definitely unusual but I do like it a lot. 

As for the hands, I wish they were a bit "pointier" at the end of each. That would make a it a bit easier to read imo. 

I like the overall look, great job.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Medusa

I think the hands and the 10, 2 and 6 hour markers complement each other well. I like that this watch is truly original and nothing is cloned or "off the rack".


----------



## CADstraps

I love that handset. Metal core not required - with hands that bid, you would have to account for weight, as that factors into accuracy. Christophe Claret does hands from red sapphire that are very cool, and I wonder why more brands dont take it on. 

The steel/white/green palette is very nice as well. I would certainly consider something like this for my collection.


----------



## Samwise Leedom

I like it a lot! The screw down top actually gives it a very industrial / raw look to it without overpowering. It goes well with the dial design, sort of like a heat sink in a computer, definitely a very high tech / industrial design look. Great job!


----------



## 10Second

Bclaessen said:


> Hi as à program I have used Autodesk inventor. This is a mechanical engineering 3D software. It also enabled me to parametricaly set up the design. This means that i can alter the design very easy even trough an excel sheet. The mill used - if I am correct it's a DK 600 Cnc. Not something you want to purchase for a hobby project. (think a 100K + ) I use an altered Proxon lathe milling combination myself to fine tune the parts. And indeed I use Step files to set-up the N coding ( thats how the computer talks to the milling machine )


Thank you for the info!


----------



## SHANE 1000

|>|>


----------



## Bclaessen

Hi there, been a while since the last update, I am waiting for some parts to come in. Especially the sapphire cristal seems to be difficult.... Up until 38mm is standard which means at this moment somebody is grinding down some piece to 40mm since that is the size of the beast. The whole watch is only 46 wide without the crown.
am am also doing two versions of the hands one in ss316 with the logo in it and the other one Will be a full luminescent hand. Lets see which one fits the shoe best. 
As soon as I will have some pics, ill post them here off course..


----------



## Chachy

What a great topic. I love the idea of being able to take your idea all the way to concept. Having the tools is a huge help and who ever would of thought of being a micromechanical engineer. What a natural fit for a watch maker.


----------



## DragonDan

I just found this thread. I really like the design, the slotted dial is definitely unique. I do wonder about the wearability with all the square corners.
I've not heard of someone making clear hands with a built-in lume, that is a great idea. 

Very cool concept watch!


----------



## 10Second

DragonDan said:


> I just found this thread. I really like the design, the slotted dial is definitely unique. I do wonder about the wearability with all the square corners.
> I've not heard of someone making clear hands with a built-in lume, that is a great idea.
> 
> Very cool concept watch!


Yes I agree. Very cool and can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## CH007

I love this design!! I am working on a very industrial design myself and am now cursing viewing this as some ideas i now cant use but has also answered some design problems to 

Keep up the good work I will follow with interest


----------



## theevilshiftkey

I am freaking LOVING this thread! Keep it up. b-)


----------



## workaholic_ro

I have experience in working with carbon fiber composites and I'm using high performance resins. The resin itself is way less hard than the metal and very brittle when in thin layers. You will need a metal core. Don't even try to compare it to sapphire or even glass, which although brittle too, play in another league. A solution is to use a very thin glass fiber cloth, it is white, but in combination with the resin becomes transparent, they have close refraction index. Please take a look at the attached pictures, one is a close view of a part I make for a german company, a low weight sandboard for offroad competitions, and the other one shows the layers composition. You may notice the first fiber glass layer covering the printed mesh. The part is made by resin infusion (using vacuum) and the glass fiber is invisible.
I also made some lume tests myself mixing strontium aluminate with epoxy. The results are rather poor if you don't mix a little white pigment in the composition, I suspect some reflection related reasons.
Not very encouraging but I hope that will help you a little.


----------



## Bclaessen

Hi. Thanks for the info. I have tried to make some resin hands with luminescent powder and indeed. ... They are too small, fiddely tiddely, the luminescent powder gets scattered throughout the resin and doesn't form a uniform mass and the resin tends to sweat ( although that depends on the resin used). I have now modeled some hands and sent them out for chemical milling. I think it looks better with the tiny details incorporated. I have also test fitted all the parts and will post a picture soon of the finished rough model of the watch. The second proto will have the opened backside of the case and a pollished finish. Thanks and cheers. Benjamin


----------



## Bclaessen

hi boys and girls,

I have made some quick pictures for you to look at. 
this is the rough assembly with the rubber straps, which didn't come well out of the mold (too transparent, greenish 
and I didn't consider where to put the injection points well enough :-( due to enthusiasm I guess )
and the new hands, not cast but chemically milled. 
i am working on the final model now with the opened case back, fine polished look, logo's, and luminescent elements.


----------



## CH007

Bclaessen said:


> hi boys and girls,
> 
> I have made some quick pictures for you to look at.
> this is the rough assembly with the rubber straps, which didn't come well out of the mold (too transparent, greenish
> and I didn't consider where to put the injection points well enough :-( due to enthusiasm I guess )
> and the new hands, not cast but chemically milled.
> i am working on the final model now with the opened case back, fine polished look, logo's, and luminescent elements.
> 
> View attachment 871338
> View attachment 871339
> View attachment 871340


Coming on a treat there! I love the clean look of face and wide hands. That chemical milling process looks interesting, I am assuming its like etching?


----------



## jamesbee

I've really enjoyed seeing the progress on this watch, the design has really grown on me. I'm impressed by how far it has come. 

regarding the strap, I had also considered molding in order to create a custom silicone strap. I ended up using natural rubber and shaping it by cutting, dremel grinding and very fine sanding. Just an alternative idea if you're not satisfied with how the molding is going.


----------



## slikmetalfab

Very cool design.


----------



## GZQT2005A

Good Look


----------



## Bclaessen

Hey boys and girls,

it has been a crazy busy time for me, but finally I found some time to finish the first watch.
almost a year later than expected I can finally present to you the very first pictures.
it still needs a good photo shoot, but I couldn't resist sharing with you the very first ones.


----------



## slikmetalfab

Looks great!


----------



## blueradish

Very unique, dial and hands are fantastic!


----------



## jamesbee

Looks wonderful!


----------



## MikeWilson

What kind of machine did you mill this on?


----------



## 10Second

Love it. Great work!


----------



## Sandglass

WOW 
Great work!


----------



## Guest

Truly original and beautiful. How much is it and where do I buy it? Regards and thanks for all the effort!


----------



## WTCNerd

How did you make the crown and the stem?


----------



## IndustrialAction

Congrats! That's a really unique piece


----------



## ev13wt

Hex = awesome
Case = awesome, looks like a clutch or something

Hand = I really don't like. Way to round, which detracts from the mechanical design of the rest.
Strap = Really cool, never seen one attached like that before.


Price?  Possibility of different hands?


----------



## Alan_F

Seeing your hands, keep the tab at the tip and paint it red or yellow or orange. A small detail that would jump out at you. Of course the contrasting colour has to account for your hand's own colour. Yellow for a green hand or blue, orange for a black or white and red for a purple or indigo. Just a dot of colour goes a long way and that becomes the highlight colour for the strap.


----------



## Phil Ralph

A unique and decent 3D milled dial wrist watch


----------



## septentrio

Why is the crown on the left?


----------



## Bclaessen

Hi, it has been waaaay too long since I have answered any of you questions. First of all thank you very much for all the positive feedback.
to answer a couple of your questions....

crown on the left.... I decided upon this because I have some experience with my own watches, with most of them if the are a bit more heavy the crown leaves a nasty mark on your wrist and it is less comfortable to wear.
With the crown on the left side you eliminate this. If I would ever make a wind up watch, I think the crown will be on the right, because it is more comfortable to wind and adjust the time / date.

is it for sale..... if you put enough money on the table... for sure... this watch is not going to be in production, there are a couple of things which I really do not like about it.

are you going to continue with this watch .... not in this form... I have been working on another one from which the pictures you can see below. a bit more comfortable and a couple of items like 
the strap which are partly bought items. (the strap is a Hirsch which I have adapted to the construction and for which I have created a custom buckle)

different hands..... yes adding color would add a bit of magic indeed... I am currently doing some tests with glazing and illuminated glazing...not sure if this is going to work well enough though.
the hands used in both the watches are designed by me and chemically milled by a company in italy, not too expensive, a bunch (300 something the same or all different) will set you back a bit 
short of 200 euro. (that is without the fee for the designer ;-) )

for the new watch... just check it out... the arms which hold the strap can move, which makes for a very comfortable fit, the dial needs some excitement, I am doing a new one as we speak which 
I am going to mill next week... keep you posted... cheers Benjamin


----------



## andydaniel

Nice Design. I like it very much.


----------



## MarkDaniels

Some great work here, well done, as an engineer I know how long these things can take, fantastic attention to detail. Your second design looks more like a production model than concept, I can see this in magazines with a little more refinement, keep up the good work.


----------



## Dsaat

Your last design is spectacular! Congrats!


----------



## sergiumhk

You are an inspiration, nothing can beat what you did!
I mean, hell with my watches, I wanna make my own, just like you did!


----------



## Bclaessen

Hi, thanks for all your kind words and it's very cool to read that I have inspired some of you.
i found the time and inspiration to start a new project again, so I hope to be posting a new project from start to end very soon again.


----------



## DDimitrov

I saw the entire thread and I am very impressed with your progress. Myself have two projects behind and know how much time and effort such an undertaking requires. Full respect !! The new design is unique. Maybe if you really add some accent color will look more complete.
What is the material of the case?
How do you make bushings of the hands?


----------



## Teppo458

This watch is truly captivating, bravo to creating a master piece! If I may ask, the source of the screws used in the band/strap links? I am working on a design and am in need of such screws.

Great many thanks and please keep us apprised of further projects!



Bclaessen said:


> Hi, it has been waaaay too long since I have answered any of you questions. First of all thank you very much for all the positive feedback.
> to answer a couple of your questions....
> 
> crown on the left.... I decided upon this because I have some experience with my own watches, with most of them if the are a bit more heavy the crown leaves a nasty mark on your wrist and it is less comfortable to wear.
> With the crown on the left side you eliminate this. If I would ever make a wind up watch, I think the crown will be on the right, because it is more comfortable to wind and adjust the time / date.
> 
> is it for sale..... if you put enough money on the table... for sure... this watch is not going to be in production, there are a couple of things which I really do not like about it.
> 
> are you going to continue with this watch .... not in this form... I have been working on another one from which the pictures you can see below. a bit more comfortable and a couple of items like
> the strap which are partly bought items. (the strap is a Hirsch which I have adapted to the construction and for which I have created a custom buckle)
> 
> different hands..... yes adding color would add a bit of magic indeed... I am currently doing some tests with glazing and illuminated glazing...not sure if this is going to work well enough though.
> the hands used in both the watches are designed by me and chemically milled by a company in italy, not too expensive, a bunch (300 something the same or all different) will set you back a bit
> short of 200 euro. (that is without the fee for the designer ;-) )
> 
> for the new watch... just check it out... the arms which hold the strap can move, which makes for a very comfortable fit, the dial needs some excitement, I am doing a new one as we speak which
> I am going to mill next week... keep you posted... cheers Benjamin
> View attachment 1409262
> View attachment 1409263
> View attachment 1409264
> View attachment 1409265


----------

